# Sixsixone Evo knee mit D3O



## Addy0815 (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo, wollte gerne wissen, was ihr für erfahrungen mit den sixsixone evo gemacht habt.
Ich stehe zwischen der Entscheidung ob es der Evo knee sein soll oder der Kyle knee mit hartschale.
Wäre gut , wenn ihr mir sagen könntet, welche größe in den dingern habt 

Gruß Addy


----------



## Bulldozer (7. Januar 2010)

Ich habe die Kyle Straits schon länger und dachte auch mal über die Evos als Zweit-Schoner nach. Doch ich hatte sie mir dann nicht gekauft, da der Seitenschutz wesentlich geringer ausfällt als bei den Kyles. Die Evos sind sicherlich für längere Touren angenehmer. Doch wenn du weisst, dass Stürze nicht die grosse Ausnahme bleiben, dann empfehle ich dir die Kyles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isy007 (7. Januar 2010)

Ich habe die EVOs für die Ellbogen und die FOX Launch Pro (ähnlich den Kyle Straits) für die Knie. Beide sind Top. Bei den "DeeThreeOhh" Protektoren muss man beachten das sie zwar super bequem, leicht und innovativ sind aber dennoch keine Wunder vollbringen. Sie bieten guten Schutz bei Stürzen auf "fachen/geraden" Untergrund. Jedoch stoßen sie an ihre Grenze wenn es beispielsweise auf einen spitzen Stein geht. In dem Fall verhärtet das d3o nicht schnell genug. Da habe ich persönlich dann gern eine Hartschale dazwischen. (Dazu gab es einen ausführlichen Test in der MTBRider). Es kommt also auf das Einsatzgebiet und auf dein Fahrerisches Können an.


----------



## Bumble (7. Januar 2010)

isy007 schrieb:


> IDa habe ich persönlich dann gern eine Hartschale dazwischen. (Dazu gab es einen ausführlichen Test in der MTBRider).



In welcher Ausgabe war das ?


----------



## isy007 (7. Januar 2010)

Ich meine es war in der "Produkte 2010" Ausgabe, naja das war schon eher ein Katalog.


----------



## fofiman (7. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren die Kyle Strait Knee und hatte mir im Sommer letzten Jahres die 
EvoKnee Schoner bestellt. 3 mal gefahren und wieder verkauft.
Der Sitz der Kyle Strait ist meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser, 
der Schutz auch und bei den Evos haben sich die Klettbänder immer so verdreht.

Also ein klares Votum für die günstigere Variante.


----------



## dubbel (7. Januar 2010)

isy007 schrieb:


> Bei den "DeeThreeOhh" Protektoren muss man beachten das sie zwar super bequem, leicht und innovativ sind ...


das argument für d3o hört man ja oft, aber ich finde die dinger noch nicht mal bequemer als richtig passende protekoren wie die kyle strait-dinger. 
im gegenteil: ich hab schon beide d30-schoner in verschiedenen größen, und auch die von POC anprobiert, aber die sind auch nicht bequemer als andere, gute, halb so teure.


----------



## isy007 (7. Januar 2010)

JA *bequem* ist relativ - ich empfinde es als recht bequem bei gestrecktem Arm keine vorgeformten Hartschalen zu spüren - deshalb die evo am ellbogen. Denn beschränken tun diese Plastikpanzer wohl wirklich.


----------



## dubbel (7. Januar 2010)

hier geht's doch um's knie...


----------



## isy007 (7. Januar 2010)

Ach ne - ist schon klar. Du hast doch die Bequemlichkeit angesprochen. Und ich sage das mich am Arm eine Hartschale stört. Nur fährt man eher weniger mit gestrecktem Bein - ergo ist da eine Hartschale (für mich) ok.


----------



## Bumble (7. Januar 2010)

fofiman schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren die Kyle Strait Knee und hatte mir im Sommer letzten Jahres die
> EvoKnee Schoner bestellt. 3 mal gefahren und wieder verkauft.
> Der Sitz der Kyle Strait ist meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser,



Ist bei mir genau andersrum 

Bei mir sitzen die Evo nochmal ne Spur besser als die normalen Kyle Strait und die waren schon klasse. 

Die Evo spür ich beim fahren definitiv nicht mehr.

Woher weisst du das der Schutz bei den normalen besser ist ? 
Mit beiden schon aufs Knie gestürzt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fofiman (7. Januar 2010)

Jupp, mit den Kyle Strait auch schon mehrfach.
Die Evos sind im Flachen wie oben schon erwähnt nich schlecht,
aber der seitliche Schutz fehlt halt, bzw ist nicht so gut.


----------



## Addy0815 (7. Januar 2010)

erstmal danke, welche größe habt ihr und wie groß seit ihr?
Ich bin 1.83 Groß und habe sehr Große Knie


----------



## Bumble (7. Januar 2010)

fofiman schrieb:


> Jupp, mit den Kyle Strait auch schon mehrfach.
> Die Evos sind im Flachen wie oben schon erwähnt nich schlecht,
> aber der seitliche Schutz fehlt halt, bzw ist nicht so gut.



Das war aber jetzt nicht direkt ne antwort auf meine Frage.

Ich probiers nochmal:

Hast du dich mit beiden Schonern schon vergleichbar aufs Knie abgelegt und kannst die Schutzwirkung der beiden Schoner direkt miteinander vergleichen. 

Wie stark die gepolstert sind seh ich selbst.


----------



## fofiman (7. Januar 2010)

Doch, war eine Antwort.
Mit den Kyle Straits schon öfters, auch heftiger ohne ernsthafte Schäden,
mit den Evos 1 Mal etwas milder im Flachen,
jedoch mit Bluterguss seitlich und verrutschtem Schoner!

Allerdings kann man 2 Stürze nie vergleichen.


----------



## Bumble (7. Januar 2010)

fofiman schrieb:


> jedoch mit Bluterguss seitlich und verrutschtem Schoner!



Dann rutschen die EVO deiner Meinung nach beim Sturz? 

Warum genau sollten sie das tun, wenn sie doch vom Grundprinzip her nichts anderes sind wie die Kylie Strait. 

Macht irgendwie keinen sinn was du erzählst.


----------



## Addy0815 (7. Januar 2010)

Ich denke er trägt sie zu groß !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fofiman (7. Januar 2010)

So, was wollt Ihr nun, eine Grundsatzdiskussion oder Erfahrungen?
An a) habe ich kein Interesse, b) habe ich kundgetan.
Mein Fazit:
Kyle Strait taugt für mich (1,90m;95KG; Beine eher schlank) in Größe M besser.
Die Evos gefielen mir nicht, sonst hätte ich Sie ja auch behalten...


----------



## Bumble (7. Januar 2010)

Leider sind deine Erfahrungsberichte nicht zu gebrauchen, sorry.


----------



## scylla (7. Januar 2010)

Ich beäuge den Evo auch schon länger 
Wie siehts denn mit der Wärme aus? Ich kenne bisher nur normale Hartschalenschoner, aber von den Schaum-Teilen hört man ja immer wieder, dass die im Sommer unangenehm heiß sind. Auch die Evos?


----------



## Addy0815 (7. Januar 2010)

also, es geht darum, ich will damit kein downhill fahren, habe aber gehört sie sprechen nicht gut bei spitzen gegeständen an, stimmt das?
und ich brauche jetzt mal ne größe, ich bin 1.83 groß und hab sehr, sehr breite Waden und Oberschenkel!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bumble (7. Januar 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich beäuge den Evo auch schon länger
> Wie siehts denn mit der Wärme aus? Ich kenne bisher nur normale Hartschalenschoner, aber von den Schaum-Teilen hört man ja immer wieder, dass die im Sommer unangenehm heiß sind. Auch die Evos?



Ist grade zu kalt um das beurteilen zu können.


----------



## Bumble (7. Januar 2010)

Addy0815 schrieb:


> und ich brauche jetzt mal ne größe, ich bin 1.83 groß und hab sehr, sehr breite Waden und Oberschenkel!!!!!!!!!!!!



Meine Waden und Oberschenkel sind jetzt auch eher etwas kräftiger und ich komme mit "L" gut zurecht.


----------



## scylla (7. Januar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ist grade zu kalt um das beurteilen zu können.



ich bereite mich mental schon auf den sommer vor 
ein paar warme gedanken bei der kälte können ja nicht schaden ...


----------



## Addy0815 (7. Januar 2010)

danke, werde sie jetzt bestellen


----------



## Bulldozer (7. Januar 2010)

Addy0815 schrieb:


> erstmal danke, welche größe habt ihr und wie groß seit ihr?
> Ich bin 1.83 Groß und habe sehr Große Knie



1.60 und Kyle Straits in S, also nicht wirklich die Referenz für dich


----------



## Bumble (7. Januar 2010)

Addy0815 schrieb:


> danke, werde sie jetzt bestellen



Musst halt überlegen ob du L oder XL nimmst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (7. Januar 2010)

Bulldozer schrieb:


> 1.60 und Kyle Straits in S, also nicht wirklich die Referenz für dich



Körpergröße ist bei den Schonern vollkommen uninteressant.


----------



## Bulldozer (7. Januar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Körpergröße ist bei den Schonern vollkommen uninteressant.



Wenn man so aussieht gebe ich dir recht 






Aber von einer sportlichen Bikerfigur ausgehend, kriegt man eine Idee der Grössen. L kann bei anderen Herstellern auch ein XL oder ein M sein. Selbstverständlich geht am Schluss nichts ohne Probieren.


----------



## fofiman (7. Januar 2010)

Bei der Größenwahl könnte der Hersteller helfen:

http://www.sixsixone.com/Information_CyclingSizing.aspx

@Bumble:
Tut mir leid, dass ich Dir mit meinen Erfahrungen nicht weiterhelfen konnte...


----------



## lukes (8. Januar 2010)

Hi,​ fahre auch die Kyle Strait seit 08' und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit den Schonern bis zum 06.08.2009. Bin an dem Tag zimlich bekackt vom nem wallride abgerutscht und hab mir dabei eine Weber B-Fraktur am rechten Fuß und einen Riss in der Kniescheibe auch rechts troz der Kyle Strait zugezogen.
Man kann denk ich jetzt nicht sixsixone einen Vorwurf machen denn sie schreiben das die Schoner nur gegen Kontakt mit dem bike schützen. Irgentwie so steht das in den Schonern eingenäht (auf englisch).
Jetzt bin ich am überlegen was ich für Schoner in Zukunft fahren soll noch fahre ich  die Kyle Strait weiter ​


----------



## scylla (8. Januar 2010)

lukes schrieb:


> Hi,​ fahre auch die Kyle Strait seit 08' und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit den Schonern bis zum 06.08.2009. Bin an dem Tag zimlich bekackt vom nem wallride abgerutscht und hab mir dabei eine Weber B-Fraktur am rechten Fuß und einen Riss in der Kniescheibe auch rechts troz der Kyle Strait zugezogen.
> Man kann denk ich jetzt nicht sixsixone einen Vorwurf machen denn sie schreiben das die Schoner nur gegen Kontakt mit dem bike schützen. Irgentwie so steht das in den Schonern eingenäht (auf englisch).
> Jetzt bin ich am überlegen was ich für Schoner in Zukunft fahren soll noch fahre ich  die Kyle Strait weiter ​



Im Endeffekt muss man sich aber auch darüber im Klaren sein, dass ein Schoner nur zum Schutz beitragen kann. Hundertprozentig vor Verletzungen gefeit ist man selbst mit der besten Panzerung nicht.


----------



## Addy0815 (8. Januar 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt muss man sich aber auch darüber im Klaren sein, dass ein Schoner nur zum Schutz beitragen kann. Hundertprozentig vor Verletzungen gefeit ist man selbst mit der besten Panzerung nicht.


 

genau, ich sehe halt in den evo den besseren schutz, dass ist aber ansichtssache


----------



## Addy0815 (8. Januar 2010)

fofiman schrieb:


> Bei der Größenwahl könnte der Hersteller helfen:
> 
> http://www.sixsixone.com/Information_CyclingSizing.aspx
> 
> ...


----------



## dubbel (8. Januar 2010)

Addy0815 schrieb:


> genau, ich sehe halt in den evo den besseren schutz, dass ist aber ansichtssache



wieso jetzt auf einmal sogar besser? 
doch höchstens gleich, oder?


----------



## Addy0815 (8. Januar 2010)

hab ketzt eher sorge mit dergröße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (8. Januar 2010)

Addy0815 schrieb:


> hab ketzt eher sorge mit dergröße!



Ist doch einfach: Miß halt da, wo Du meinst, daß das obere bzw. untere Ende des Schoners landen wird. Wenn Du zwischen zwei Größen stehst, empfehle ich die kleinere.


----------



## Addy0815 (8. Januar 2010)

mist, hab beim oberschnkel 50cm und an der wade 42 cm, wiegesagt, ich habe sehr sehr breite beine, damit passt ja dann eig. keiner der größen, oder??


----------



## snoopz (8. Januar 2010)

Ich hab die Dinger gerade nicht im Kopf, aber wenn Du 10-15cm oberhalb der Kniescheibe schon 50cm hast, welchen Umfang hast Du dann an der dicksten Stelle? 75cm?

Wenn das Maß stimmt, wirst Du wohl XL nehmen müssen. Wenn die müssen, dehnen die sich auch noch (etwas).


----------



## Addy0815 (8. Januar 2010)

wher krieg ich die in xl?


----------



## fofiman (8. Januar 2010)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=9590


----------



## Bumble (8. Januar 2010)

Addy0815 schrieb:


> mist, hab beim oberschnkel 50cm und an der wade 42 cm, wiegesagt, ich habe *sehr sehr *breite beine, damit passt ja dann eig. keiner der größen, oder??



Also jetzt übertreiben wir aber etwas junger Mann. 

Hab grade mal nachgemessen, habe 41cm Waden und würde die als noch normal kräftig bezeichnen.

Sehr sehr dick schaut etwas anders aus.

Nimm Größe "L" oder von mir aus auch "XL" und Gut ist. 




Addy0815 schrieb:


> genau, ich sehe halt in den evo den besseren schutz, dass ist aber ansichtssache



Verglichen mit was ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (8. Januar 2010)

Im Zweifelsfall kannst Du die ja immer noch zurückschicken, wenn sie partout nicht passen wollen.


----------



## -KAi- (8. Januar 2010)

Hab im ganzen Forum bisher noch keine Antwort auf die Frage gefunden was besser ist: Kneeguard oder Knee-Shinguard!?
Da hier grad soviel Spezialisten am Werk sind hab ich gedacht ich schmeiss die Frage mal zwischenrein 

Kommt es da nur aufs Aussehen oder auf Schienbeinverletzungsgefahr (also damit Fahrkunst), Beweglichkeit oder Geschmacksache drauf an??

Gruß KAi


----------



## fofiman (8. Januar 2010)

Naja, Knieschoner schützen die Knie, Knie/schienbeinschoner Knie und Schienbeine.
Tendierst Du dazu Dir öfter mal die Pedale ins Schienbein zu hauen?

Die hier grade diskutierten Modelle sind halt auch Tourtauglich (find ich jedenfalls),
eine Kombilösung wie z.B. Fox Knee/Shin Launchpads ziehe ich nur zum Bergrunterfahren an, da ich die deutlich unkomfortabler finde.


----------



## Addy0815 (8. Januar 2010)

Vielen danke euch, is leider ausverkauft, wird aber bestellt wenns wieder da is


----------



## isy007 (8. Januar 2010)

Falls es jemanden interessiert hier noch zwei d3o alternativ Modelle von Race Face. 1x auch mit Schienbeinprotektor. Allerdings wohl erst ab März erhältlich. LINK1 LINK2
Das Model Flank finde ich sehr geil - den Preis nicht.


----------



## Bulldozer (8. Januar 2010)

-KAi- schrieb:


> Hab im ganzen Forum bisher noch keine Antwort auf die Frage gefunden was besser ist: Kneeguard oder Knee-Shinguard!?
> Da hier grad soviel Spezialisten am Werk sind hab ich gedacht ich schmeiss die Frage mal zwischenrein
> 
> Kommt es da nur aufs Aussehen oder auf Schienbeinverletzungsgefahr (also damit Fahrkunst), Beweglichkeit oder Geschmacksache drauf an??
> ...



Ich fahre die Kyles in Kombination mit Fussball-Schienbeinschoner. Die Kyles geben mir einen guten Rundumschutz beim Knie und die Fussball-Schienbeinschoner verhindern unschöne Spuren am Schienbein, z.B durch Pins der Flats oder Zahnkranz. Kombischoner mögen für nur abwärts gut sein, aber für Touren finde ich sie ungeeignet.


----------



## -KAi- (8. Januar 2010)

danke für die nützlichen Antworten! 
Bin ne Zeit lang Dainese gefahren, die mir zu klein waren und immer verrutscht sind und jetzt hab ich mir ixs "hammer" gekauft und die verrutschen einfach so. Haben nur 3 Bänder zum festmachen, das System klappt irgendwie gaaar nicht!
Hab mich jedenfalls gefragt weshalb man teilwese nur Knieschoner trägt. Meine Hauptverletzungsstelle ist nämlich das Schienbein...
Gruß KAi


----------



## Tom Servo (8. Januar 2010)

Addy0815 schrieb:


> also, es geht darum, ich will damit kein downhill fahren, habe aber gehört sie sprechen nicht gut bei spitzen gegeständen an, stimmt das?


Ist 'ne Behauptung, die ich hier ein paar Mal losgelassen hab. Basiert darauf, dass das d3o Pad in 'nem hexagonales Muster gepresst ist. Wenn irgendwas zwischen den Sechsecken piekst, dann haste keinen Schutz.

Selber hab ich mir die d3o Dinger des Komforts wegen geholt. Auf längeren Touren nerven die Plastikdinger nur.


----------



## FredHead (15. Januar 2010)

Hi,

hab mich auch entschieden die Kyle Strait zu nehmen. Wollte erst große Hartschalen Protektoren kaufen aber ich denke das die Kyle für meine Trail Runden die bessere Wahl sind da sie bequemer sind. Aber meine Schienbeine will ich trozdem schützen hab hier was von Fußballschonern gelesen gibts noch weitere Ideen? 
Wie siehts mit denen aus:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k487/a14260/veggie-wrap-shin-guard.html

da gibts ja auch passende Knieschoner zu hat dami einer Erfharungen? Aber rein vom Gefühl her glaub ich sind die Kyle fürs Knie besser oder?


----------



## dubbel (15. Januar 2010)

wie oft haust du dir denn auf deinen trailrunden die schienbeine an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FredHead (15. Januar 2010)

hm bis jetzt ehrlich gesagt eher selten. aber die schrauben vom pedal im schienbein sind schon unangenehm


----------



## dubbel (15. Januar 2010)

ist aber doch beim rumeiern eher die ausnahme. 
genau deswegen gibts ja sowas wie die kyle str.-schoner. 
dann noch zusätzlich wieder was am schienbein find ich sinnlos.


----------



## FredHead (15. Januar 2010)

hm ok hast mich ja überzeugt


----------



## Addy0815 (15. Januar 2010)

öfff, kennt einer nen shop wo es die kyle strit oder die evo in xl gibt, bei chain reaction sind die ausverkauft, ich warte jetzt schon ne woche bis die wieder da sind -.-


----------



## isy007 (15. Januar 2010)

Die Kyle hat hibike in XL auf Lager.


----------



## FredHead (15. Januar 2010)

ich glaub xl ist viel zu groß für mich muß ma nach der tabelle von 661 messen denke so m brauch ich


----------



## Bumble (15. Januar 2010)

isy007 schrieb:


> Sie bieten guten Schutz bei Stürzen auf "fachen/geraden" Untergrund. Jedoch stoßen sie an ihre Grenze wenn es beispielsweise auf einen spitzen Stein geht.



Dein Kommentar bezog sich auf die EVO, aber:

Denkst du ernsthaft, dass die Kylie Strait bei spitzen Steinen wirklichen Schutz bieten ?


----------



## isy007 (15. Januar 2010)

Das habe ich nicht gesagt - ich habe nur das Fazit des d3o Tests widergegeben, und DIESE sollen laut dessen nicht dafür geeignet/ideal sein.
Aber diese Diskussion wird irgendwann zur Haarspalterei - wenn du ungünstig auf den falschen Boden stürzt hilft dir auch der angeblich beste Protektor nicht.
Unterm Strich bleibt es eine Glaubensfrage und muss jeder persönlich für sich entscheiden.
Solange ich mir nicht auf "tragische Weise" das Gegenteil beweise, bleiben dir FOX Lauch 1. Wahl an meinen Knien. Punkt. 

So und jetzt werden die Bayern angefeuert  - PROST!


----------



## FredHead (16. Januar 2010)

hm ich misch mich da nochmal ein...also bei spitzen steinen weiß nicht denke da ist ne hartschale besser aber ich suche halt bequeme schoner die ich ohne probleme auf meiner trailrunde (um die 40 km) dauerhaft tragen kann. ich hab keine lust mir vor nem trail erstmal irgendwelche protektoren anzuziehen und danach zum bequemen fahren wieder auszuziehen und ich glaub da sind die kyle der beste kompromiss in sachen schutz und bequemlichkeit...oder wie seht ihr das? vlt kennt ihr ja noch andere bequeme protektoren die ich nicht kenne immer her mit den tipps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fofiman (16. Januar 2010)

Genau das ist für mich der Grund Modelle wie den Kyle Strait oder Ähnliche zu tragen.
Kann man auch mal auf einer 50KM Runde durchgängig tragen.
Für spezielle Bedingungen (extremes Gelände, heftige Trails, Park) kann man dann ja was anderes wählen.


----------



## Jogi (16. Januar 2010)

ich hab die Race Face Dig Knee und fahr damit auch Touren >50km. Ich find sie recht bequem und grad jetzt im Winter angenehm wärmend. Im Sommer ist's halt auch warm drunter, aber das ist wohl bei allen so.


----------



## Jobi (19. Januar 2010)

Bin derzeit auch am rumsuchen nach was manierlichem. Tourentauglich und bequem sollten sie schon sein. Da sind derzeit auch die Kyle Strait oder die Race Face in der engeren Wahl. Ich will mir einfach beide bestellen und damit mal zuhause Treppen rauf und runter, dann denk ich, ich kann mir ein Bild machen, was ich nehmen soll.
Das Problem ist nur, wo krieg ich die, und kann sie ohne Probleme zurückschicken. Leider hat der Rose die ja beide nicht, da geht die Zurückschickerei total easy.

Wie sieht'n das bei Chainreaction aus? Jemand mal was zurückgegeben?


----------



## isy007 (19. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre legen BMO und hibike direkt Retouraufkleber der Sendung bei - einfacher gehts dann ja kaum.


----------



## fofiman (19. Januar 2010)

CRC Sendungen kannst Du zurückschicken, ist aber versichert als Paket sehr teuer.
Trikot oder Klamotten, die in einen großen Umschlag passen kann man als Internationales Einschreiben schicken, kostet dann so um 7-8 Euro.

HiBike ist da sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## NoPussyWay (20. Januar 2010)

Ich selber habe mich auch für die Kyle Strait entschieden, aber das lag voll eher an einer mentalen Blockade gegen die EVO.
Als ich diesen EVO "Waschlappen" im Laden in der Hand hatte, musste ich zwangsläufig daran denken das ich dann auch zum fahren ne Wollmütze aufsetzen kann. Ich will die jetzt nicht schlecht reden oder so, hab ja auch keine Erfahrungen mit denen. Aber ich wollte es gar nicht erst ausprobieren mich damit lang zu machen!

Ich fahre die Kyle in Verbindung mit Schienbein Schonern von SpeedStuff, da ich mir die Pedale auch gerne mal in die Wade haue!
Klappt super und kein verrutschen! 
Selbst im Sommer fand ich die Kombi nicht unangenehm warm obwohl
da ja keine Luft mehr ans Bein kommt.

Vorher hatte ich Knie/Schienbein Schoner von Race Face. Die Rally FR und war auch super zufrieden damit. Aber unter ner Jeans oder sowas stören die einfach.

Falls ihr die Schoner auch nur unter ner Jeans oder so tragen wollt, kann ich noch die von Young Talent empfehlen.
Sind optisch nicht jedermanns Geschmack (daher die Frage zur Hose) aber die sind den Kyle sehr, sehr ähnlich und kosten 29,99. Für den gleichen Kurs gibts auch nochmal die Schienbeinschoner mit Wadenschutz.
2 Freunde von mir fahren die und sind super damit zufrieden.

Ach so, ich bin 2m aber recht schlank und fahre die Kyle auch im "M"!

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farodin (24. Januar 2010)

Für härtere Touren nehme ich die RF Ralley FR her. Damit fährt es sich nicht so gut bergauf,obwohl die Spitze sind und nicht rutschen.

Für Trailtouren nehme ich die 661 D3O, die spürt man auch bei langen Fahrten nicht beim pedalieren. 

Schutz für das Schienbein sollte nicht unterschätzt werden! Es geht nicht primär darum,ob man sich die Pedale anschlägt ,sondern ob ich beim Sturz auf einem spitzen Stein oder Ast einschlage! Eine Rippe vom Rally FR ist mir schon gebrochen bei einem solchen! Hat also seinen Dienst getan.

Beide Protektoren sind in Größe M, Körpergröße 183,drahtig schlank.


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Januar 2010)

NoPussyWay schrieb:


> Ich selber habe mich auch für die Kyle Strait entschieden, aber das lag voll eher an einer mentalen Blockade gegen die EVO.
> Als ich diesen EVO "Waschlappen" im Laden in der Hand hatte, musste ich zwangsläufig daran denken das ich dann auch zum fahren ne Wollmütze aufsetzen kann. Ich will die jetzt nicht schlecht reden oder so, hab ja auch keine Erfahrungen mit denen. Aber ich wollte es gar nicht erst ausprobieren mich damit lang zu machen!



Den gleichen "Waschlappen-Eindruck" hatte ich auch als ich die 661 evos in Händen hatte. Im direkten Vergleich zu den Kyle Strait liegen wirklich Welten dazwischen. Freue mich schon auf den ersten Ausritt mit den "Straits"... würde von den EVO's daher auch eher abraten, da stimmt meiner Meinung nach das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis nicht ganz !!


----------



## Mr. Teflon (26. März 2010)

Hallo,

welche Tabelle ist für die Kyle Strait gültig? Irgendwie nicht ganz eindeutig für mich.
http://www.sixsixone.com/Information_CyclingSizing.aspx

Die "661 Veggie Wrap Knee" oder die neuen "Race Face Flank-Leg" hat noch keiner anprobiert?
http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_661Bike.aspx?id=c3210a8a-3419-4d10-9bac-5e1896a02a90&product=04913742-58b8-43a5-af8b-20be0d55f554
http://raceface.com/protection/legs/flank-leg/


Bei den Ellenbogenschützer weis ich noch nicht recht was ich nehmen soll.
661 EVO ELBOW
661 EVO LITE XC ELBOW
661 VEGGIE ELBOW

Gibts Erfahrungen dazu?


----------



## dubbel (29. März 2010)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> welche Tabelle ist für die Kyle Strait gültig? Irgendwie nicht ganz eindeutig für mich.
> http://www.sixsixone.com/Information_CyclingSizing.aspx



"evo, kyle strait knee guards" - ist doch eindeutig.



Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Die "661 Veggie Wrap Knee" oder die neuen "Race Face Flank-Leg" hat noch keiner anprobiert?
> ...
> Bei den Ellenbogenschützer weis ich noch nicht recht was ich nehmen soll.
> 661 EVO ELBOW
> ...


die veggie kannst du nicht mit d3o vergleichen.


----------



## toddy (29. März 2010)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Den gleichen "Waschlappen-Eindruck" hatte ich auch als ich die 661 evos in Händen hatte. Im direkten Vergleich zu den Kyle Strait liegen wirklich Welten dazwischen. Freue mich schon auf den ersten Ausritt mit den "Straits"... würde von den EVO's daher auch eher abraten, da stimmt meiner Meinung nach das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis nicht ganz !!



Den Eindruck hatte ich auch, habe dann im Shop die Elbogenvariante angezogen und gegen einen Stahlträger geprügelt, danach habe ich dann die Evo Knieschoner gekauft


----------



## Farodin (29. März 2010)

toddy schrieb:


> Den Eindruck hatte ich auch, habe dann im Shop die Elbogenvariante angezogen und gegen einen Stahlträger geprügelt, danach habe ich dann die Evo Knieschoner gekauft



Jawohl toddy,

endlich einer mit Verstand! So wirds gemacht und nicht anders!
Manche wollen die Evolution der Technik einfach nicht wahrhaben...
Die Technik kommt aus dem Moto-X,mehr sag ich nicht.


----------



## dubbel (29. März 2010)

Farodin schrieb:


> Die Technik kommt aus dem Moto-X,mehr sag ich nicht.


skifahren/snowboarden.
"Five years ago, snowboard-mad engineer Richard Palmer was hit with an avalanche of an idea. After one too many painful tumbles, the 39-year-old Brit reckoned there had to be a better way to avoid bruising than the restrictive, uncomfortable, and often ineffective gear available.
... 
Today, the shear-thickening (a term that refers to a fluid's viscosity) materialâcalled d3oâis used in a range of sports equipment and apparel ranging from soccer goalkeeper gloves to skateboarding shoes. The U.S. and Canadian Olympic slalom ski teams used d3o-enhanced Spyder racing suits in the 2006 Winter Olympics."


----------



## Farodin (29. März 2010)

Na danke,.. 661 sollte seine Quellen überprüfen (...ja ich auch ^^)

Edit: Vielleicht hat die Entwicklung einen Umweg über den MotoX genommen und wurde darüber für den MTB als brauchbar angesehen...Spekulationen über Spekulationen...


----------



## dubbel (29. März 2010)

Farodin schrieb:


> Edit: Vielleicht hat die Entwicklung einen Umweg über den MotoX genommen und wurde darüber für den MTB als brauchbar angesehen...Spekulationen über Spekulationen...


welche mx-produkte gibts denn mit d3o?


----------



## Farodin (29. März 2010)

Ich komme nicht aus dem Sektor, ich habe es nur gelesen,als die d3o Produkte bei 661 eingeführt wurden. Es gibt auf alle Fälle Bekleidung mit integrierten d3o Einsätzen an den Knien für den Motorrad-Bereich.. findet man schon über google.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (29. März 2010)

toddy schrieb:


> Den Eindruck hatte ich auch, habe dann im Shop die Elbogenvariante angezogen und gegen einen Stahlträger geprügelt, danach habe ich dann die Evo Knieschoner gekauft



Guten Tach zusammen,

und ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige der Protektoren "testet" eher er sie einsetzt...
Für reine Abfahrtsgeschichten, gerade in felsigem Geläuf, z.b. in den Alpen oder Parks habe ich mir die Fr Hartschalengeräte von O'neal besorgt und die wirken beachtlich...allein beim Test, Schienbein gegen Türrahmenkante kommt man sich schon unbesiegbar vor.
Für leichtere Trailrunden habe ich mir dann auch die 661 Evos für die Knie besorgt und bin bis jetzt positiv überrascht. 
Ich hab mich damit schonmal zum Test auf hartem Boden auf die Knie geschmissen und bin mit den Teilen auch mal am Türrahmen angeeckt...einen Sturz beim Einsatz hatte ich zum Glück noch nicht.
Mag ja sein, dass man den Eindruck eines Waschlappens bekommt, wenn man die Teile in den Händen hält, aber ich denke die funktionieren ganz gut, und ich finde die vom Material und der Verarbeitung auch ziemlich gut.

Und zum guten Schluss kann man die sich auch zu jeder Tour mal in den Rucksack packen und hat die dann immer dabei....

gruß,
Wally


----------



## Rockrider (29. März 2010)

Das sind doch mal Berichte mit denen man was anfangen kann
Ich habe mich jetzt auch für die Evo d3o Knee Guards entschieden, bin mir bei der Größe allerdings noch nicht ganz sicher, meine Maße sind am äussersten Rand für Größe M. Ist es dann sinnvoller L oder M zu nehmen, ich kann mich nicht so richtig entscheiden.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand ähnliche Größen und schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?!


----------



## gewitterBiker (29. März 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JceDaEMIHKE"]YouTube- d3o Rocks[/ame]


----------



## Mr. Teflon (29. März 2010)

Hallo,

wie reagieren die Evos auf Spitze Gegenstände? Das soll ja ein Manko sein laut Forumsbeiträge. Also zum Bsp. mit etwas stumpfen Bleistift oder ähnliches? Verhärten die erst bei harten Schlägen oder auch bei schwachen Druck gegen eine Türkante oder so. Wäre interessant zu wissen. Danke.


----------



## -Wally- (30. März 2010)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie reagieren die Evos auf Spitze Gegenstände? Das soll ja ein Manko sein laut Forumsbeiträge. Also zum Bsp. mit etwas stumpfen Bleistift oder ähnliches? Verhärten die erst bei harten Schlägen oder auch bei schwachen Druck gegen eine Türkante oder so. Wäre interessant zu wissen. Danke.



Hi,

also ich möchte mit meinen Evo Pads jetzt nicht auf 'ne Messerklinge zu rennen, aber was den normalen Gebrauch angeht...da mache ich mir wenig Sorgen, weil die Pads vorne mit nem sehr stabilen Gewebe überzogen sind und somit auch bei kleineren Aufprallflächen, eine größere Fläche von dem D3o angesprochen wird...


gruß,
Wally


----------



## Mr. Teflon (30. März 2010)

Hallo,

okay, Danke und reagiert das Material erst bei harten festen Schlägen oder schon bei weniger Schlag? In den Videos wird ja immer mit ganzer Kraft draufgedroschen, aber so kloppt man sich ja nie die Knie oder Ellenbogen ein.


----------



## dubbel (30. März 2010)

je schneller, desto stärker der effekt. 
bei "weniger schlag" hast du halt weniger schutz, da verhält sich das zeug wie ein normaler schaum.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (30. März 2010)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Stue (30. März 2010)

So, habe mir jetzt auch die Evo's für Knie und Ellenbogen bestellt. Knie-Schoner sind bei Hibike in meiner Größe nicht am Lager, aber beim Lieferanten bereits bestellt. Hoffentlich dauert das nicht ewig...

Werde berichten, sobald eingetroffen und anprobiert/auf erster Ausfahrt getestet. Bin gespannt, ob die Teile in den gewählten Größen passen. Ob sie im Falle der Fälle funzen, wird man wohl erst an sich selbst feststellen, wenn man sich lang macht. 

Anwendungsgebiet bei mir: längere AM/Enduro-Touren. Für Tage mit sehr grobem Geläuf (z.B. am Gardasee), wenn die Prio auf sehr technischen Abfahrten liegt - habe ich noch die Race Face Rally FR Knie und Ellenbogen Schoner. Funzen super, sind aber auf Tour overdone - auch im Rucksack dann nicht immer dabei. Ansonsten habe ich vor, eigentlich nur noch die EVO's zu tragen, wenn ich mit dem Enduro unterwegs bin - schauen wir mal...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mylo (30. März 2010)

Ich hab mal ne Frage dazu, wie dick die Schoner jeweils sind( vom Knie abstehen), weil ich unter meinen langen Hosen immer Probleme mit meinen Dainese habe, weil die einfach zu dick sind.
Ich will mir jetzt neue kaufen und die Fox sind def. zu dick.
Wie siehts mit den beiden 661 aus?


----------



## Farodin (30. März 2010)

Wenn Du weite Hosen trägst ist das wohl kein Problem, ganz dünn sind die halt nicht (EDIT: ca 2cm dick sind die schon).Abstehen tun die nciht, meine liegen am Knie 1a an.
Für lange Touren sind die perfekt - ich hatte sie heute 5 einhalb Stunden an und habe sie nichtmal gemerkt. Kein Rutschen kein wackeln keine Behinderung beim pedalieren!


----------



## Rockrider (1. April 2010)

Ich hab mal ne Frage zur Passform von den Schonern, heute habe ich mir welche in Größe M gekauft, aber irgendwie sieht das beim tragen komisch aus und erscheint mir nicht ganz richtig. An den Seiten der Knie werfen die ziemliche Falten und in der Kniekehle auch... Ich hab das Gefühl, dass die vom Oberschenkel runter bzw. von der Wade hoch geschoben werden, weil die dort zu eng sitzen. 
Wie sieht das denn bei euch aus, halten die Schoner ihre Position oder ist der Faltenwurf normal?


----------



## dreamdeep (1. April 2010)

Ich trage die 661 Evo an den Ellbogen. Der Schutz ist schon sehr gut, Schläge mit dem Ellbogen gegen spitze Kanten (Fensterbrett) sind kein problem. Passform und Komfort ist ebenfalls gut. 
Die Verarbeitung ist aber absolute mies, überall schlecht vernäht, lose Fäden usw. für das viele Geld ein schlechter Witz.


----------



## LePrEsTiGe (3. April 2010)

Ich hab sie mir jetzt auch bestellt in Größe M bei Hibike......waren auf lager laut Verfügbarkeits-Check ^^
Hoffentlich passen die ?
Hab von TSG Shinguard und die passen in M so gerade eben,
Meine Waden sind sehr "üppig" ;-)
Bin total auf die Evos gespannt ich halte von dem was ich gesehen und gehört habe große Stücke auf die.
Die Alternative wäre gewesen die von King Kong BMX mit der selben Gel-Technologie.
Sind aber nirgendwo erhältlich.


Cheers


----------



## Mircwidu (5. April 2010)

schau dir mal die POC VPD Schoner an. Machen meiner Ansicht nach den besseren Eindruck.
Fahre die nun seit über nem Jahr und bin immer noch begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LePrEsTiGe (5. April 2010)

Aber die haben ne hartschale drin oder?
Also ich finde diese neue Technologie hoch interessant weil es kommt ja aus dem Motorsport und wird inzwischen sogar für Polizei und Armee in Anzügen verarbeitet....
Also das es funktioniert steht hier total außer Frage.
Aber stimmt die POC machen auch einen guten Eindruck 
was hattest du dafür hingelegt an Euros?


Cheers


----------



## snoopz (5. April 2010)

So wie ich die POC-Webseite verstehe, ist VPD nichts anderes als d3o, ein viskoser Polyesterteig.


----------



## LePrEsTiGe (5. April 2010)

Oh ich sehe es gerade tja wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil^^
Ja aber ob 3DO oder VDP das ist doch völlig egal denn es handelt sich um ein und die selbe Technologie^^
Die liegen preislich auch alle beieinander und von daher denke ich spielt es kaum eine Rolle welchen ich von denen nehme........
Ich habe jetzt den 661 Evo bestellt und werde ja sehen wie er sein wird.
Wenn er mir tatsächlich nicht zusagen wird kann ich ihn ja immer noch zurückschicken.

Was ist eihgentlich mit den Knieschonern von Oneal Mod. Sinner????
Klingt auch nach dieser Gel-Technologie aber der Preis ist detlich unter den anderen.


Cheers


----------



## snoopz (5. April 2010)

POC hat halt einen reinen Knie- und einen Knieschienbeinschoner im Programm. Die Schienbeinschoner von 661 werden in D (und glaube sogar ganz Europa) nicht vertrieben leider. Deswegen schwanke ich schon wieder, ob ich nicht doch lieber die langen POC nehmen soll.


----------



## Mircwidu (5. April 2010)

Also ich hatte beide in der Hand. Die 661 sind vom d30 her dünner.
Das poc Material wird umso wärmer immer weicher. Fasst sich meiner meihnung nach komplett anders an das vpd 
Ich bin mit meinen sehr zufrieden kein reiben und nix.

Wenn du die mit Schienbein Kaufst denk dran das es darunter ordentlich warm wird.

Hier in München gibt es auch ein paar Adressen wo man sich das Zeug anschauen kann.
ach so und Inetpreise sind bei poc eigetlich gleich zu laden Preisen. Hab sogar für meine Weste im laden Weniger  gezahlt.


----------



## Mircwidu (5. April 2010)

Also ich hatte beide in der Hand. Die 661 sind vom d30 her dünner.
Das poc Material wird umso wärmer immer weicher. Fasst sich meiner meihnung nach komplett anders an das vpd.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist das d30 Patent aus den 70ger Jahren.
Poc hat aber irgend ein eigenes Zeug (vpd) entwickelt und dort ein Patent drauf.

Ich bin mit meinen sehr zufrieden kein reiben und nix.

Wenn du die mit Schienbein Kaufst denk dran das es darunter ordentlich warm wird.

Hier in München gibt es auch ein paar Adressen wo man sich das Zeug anschauen kann.
ach so und Inetpreise sind bei poc eigetlich gleich zu laden Preisen. Hab sogar für meine Weste im laden Weniger  gezahlt.


----------



## snoopz (5. April 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Wenn du die mit Schienbein Kaufst denk dran das es darunter ordentlich warm wird.



Das ist ja genau mein Dilemma. Einerseits möchte ich gern was, was mich gut schützt, auch vor Steinschlag und Pedaltattoos, andererseits will ich auch nicht zu Tode kochen. Ein weiteres Problem ist immer die Paßform - meine Knie selbst sind sehr schlank, aber die Oberschenkel und Waden sind ziemlich ordentlich. Die Chancen, daß ein Knieschoner ohne Schienbein passt sind doch höher als mit Schienbein.

Wenn die 661 Schienbeinprotektoren in Europa verkauft würden, wäre es ja ganz einfach. Aber so muß ich echt nochmal überlegen. Im Moment habe ich aber sowieso keine Kohle, von daher


----------



## LePrEsTiGe (5. April 2010)

Bekommt man die denn garnicht in EU ???
Das kann doch nicht sein.....
Auch nicht als Import Ware?


Cheers


----------



## Mircwidu (6. April 2010)

nein.
Ein bekannter wollte die auch haben.
Ich habe etwas im hinterkopf das die kein CE Prüfzeichen bekommen haben oder so.
Deshalb in ganz EU nicht bestellbar.


----------



## LePrEsTiGe (7. April 2010)

Soooooooooooooo heute ist mein Paket mit den Kneeguards gekommen 
Also erster Eindruck ist schon mal das die Kerlchen sehr gut verarbeitet wirken und sich hochwertig anfühlen.
Angezogen wirken sie erstmal etwas eng und ungewohnt aber dazu muss ich sagen das ich bisher nie Knieschoner an hatte.
Aber ich kann schon mal mit Sicherheit sagen das sie nicht verrutschen werden.
Ja die werfen in den Kniekehlen so leicht Falten aber ich denke da sie mir ja sonst passen wird das eher die Regel sein !?
Erst n paar mal auf den Boden fallen gelassen mit den Knien und dämpft schon mal echt super.
Knie gegen Türrahmen..........fühlt sich gut an,keine Schmerzen.
Also dämpft schon mal sehr gut muss ich sagen.

Am Freitag geht es raus auf die Piste und dann werde ich auch sagen können was es mit dem Fahrkomfort so auf sich hat.
Hoffe natürlich nicht das ich die Freitag schon ernsthaft brauche aber falls doch werde ich euch es wissen lassen.

Bis dahin Ride On


Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LePrEsTiGe (10. April 2010)

Also gestern hab ich die Evo´s mal im Einsatz gehabt.
Gestern war ja nicht gerade kalt und ich hab sie halt 6 Stunden am Stück angehabt und muss sagen das sie sich sehr gut machen.
Geschwitzt hab ich unter den Evo´s so gut wie garnicht und wie gesagt wenn man die erstmal 15 min. an hat dann vergisst man das man sie noch am Knie hat^^
Sind super Tourentauglich da ich auch erstmal 10 km bis zum Spot fahren musste von der Haustür aus gesehen 
Sie kneifen auch nicht in den Kniekehlen so wie ich vermutet hatte wegen den Falten und von verutschen ist auch keine Spur gewesen.
Das Einzige was ich nicht testen konnte ist mal so ne Extremsituation bzw. Sturz um mal zu sehen wie sich dieses 3DO Gel verhält.

Also ich kann nur sagen Daumen hoch und klare Kaufempfehlung.
Wer über den etwas erhöhten Preis hinweg sehen kann und gerne Knieprotektoren haben möchte die sich angenehm tragen,gut verarbeitet und sicherlich auch gut schützen, kann sich die Evo´s guten Gewissens zulegen.


Cheers


----------



## dreamdeep (10. April 2010)

LePrEsTiGe schrieb:


> Also erster Eindruck ist schon mal das die Kerlchen sehr gut verarbeitet wirken und sich hochwertig anfühlen.



 nicht böse sein, die Evos sind gute Protektoren, aber alles andere als gut verarbeitet. Schlechte aussenliegende Nähte, überall Fadenreste und bei mir hat es schon beim ersten Einsatz die erste Naht aufgerissen. Die Verarbeitung ist für diesen Preis schlichtweg eine Frechheit.


----------



## LePrEsTiGe (10. April 2010)

Also bei mir haben sich keine Nähte gelöst 
Und macht auch alles einen sehr rüßtigen Eindruck 
Das was mir wohl naja nennen wir es mal negativ aufgefallen ist ist, dass wenn man nicht aufpasst und die Klattschnallen nicht auf der vorgesehenen Fläche landen, relativ unschöne "Fransen" ziehen im Material.
Also der Klett reist das außen rum liegende Material irgendwie auf.
Deswegen auch beim ausziehen und wieder weg legen aufpassen das die Klattzungen auf den vorgesehenen Flächen aufliegen sonst Sche.ße 


Cheers


----------



## Schulzz (10. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> nicht böse sein, die Evos sind gute Protektoren, aber alles andere als gut verarbeitet. Schlechte aussenliegende Nähte, überall Fadenreste und bei mir hat es schon beim ersten Einsatz die erste Naht aufgerissen. Die Verarbeitung ist für diesen Preis schlichtweg eine Frechheit.



Finde ich auch. Die sitzen zwar gut und sind auch sehr angenehm zu tragen. Aber gut verarbeitet sind die nun wirklich nicht. Das ist für den Preis wirklich eine Frechheit.


----------



## scylla (11. April 2010)

LePrEsTiGe schrieb:


> Also der Klett reist das außen rum liegende Material irgendwie auf.
> Deswegen auch beim ausziehen und wieder weg legen aufpassen das die Klattzungen auf den vorgesehenen Flächen aufliegen sonst Sche.ße



Das ist doch kein Argument! Jeder Klett mach jedes Textilgewebe früher oder später kaputt. Das ist nun mal die Funktion von Klettband, dass es sich ins Gewebe verhakt  und deswege muss man halt ein bisschen aufpassen.

Bei meinen sind die Nähte übrigens sehr ordentlich verarbeitet, und Fäden hängen auch nicht raus. Das einzige "mangelhafte" wäre vielleicht, dass die Gummischicht der Logos vorne nach dem ersten Anziehen Risse bekommen hat. Aber das stört mich nicht.


----------



## dreamdeep (11. April 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Argument!



Doch, ist es! Die beiden Klettteile sind vertauscht. Das Teil vom Klett mit den Häkchen ist am Gummiband angenäht und nicht wie sonst üblich direkt am Protektor. Wäre es anders rum, gebe es dieses Problem nicht.

Das ist entweder eine Fehlkonstruktion oder wurde beim nähen vertauscht.


----------



## snoopz (11. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Doch, ist es! Die beiden Klettteile sind vertauscht. Das Teil vom Klett mit den Häkchen ist am Gummiband angenäht und nicht wie sonst üblich direkt am Protektor. Wäre es anders rum, gebe es dieses Problem nicht.



Das ist zumindest bei allen O'Neal-Protektoren und allen Skate-Protektoren, die ich in meinem Leben anhatte, auch so, von daher würde ich da nicht von falsch und vertauscht reden. Ich habe es auch noch nie gesehen, daß die Häkchen auf der Fläche vernäht waren, weder bei Kleidung noch Taschen noch sonstwo.


----------



## dubbel (11. April 2010)

ist es andersum, und überlappt der andere teil die häkchen nicht ganz, dann ist die hose (bzw. der ärmel vom trikot bei ellbogendingern)  ruckzuck kaputt.


----------



## dreamdeep (11. April 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Das ist zumindest bei allen O'Neal-Protektoren und allen Skate-Protektoren, die ich in meinem Leben anhatte, auch so, von daher würde ich da nicht von falsch und vertauscht reden. Ich habe es auch noch nie gesehen, daß die Häkchen auf der Fläche vernäht waren, weder bei Kleidung noch Taschen noch sonstwo.



Bei allem was ich hier rumliegen habe, sind die Haken nicht auf dem Gummiband. Ausser bei den O'Neal Rockergard, dort ist aber auch das Material gegen den Klett umempfindlich. Alles andere, egal ob Fox, O'Neal, Dakine, 661 hat die Haken auf der Fläche vernäht. Letzten Endes hängt das auch vom Material und vom Einsatzzweck ab, bei den Evos ist die Sache allerdings klar, die Nachteile überwiegen deutlich.

Hier mal ein paar Beispiele:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (11. April 2010)

Und weils so schön war, gleich noch ein paar Bilder der "Super" Verarbeitung. Hatte die Protektoren jetzt genau 3 mal an.

Wie gesagt, Passform, Tragekomfort und Schutz ist super, deshalb behalte ich die Evos auch. Ich rate auch nicht grundsätzlich ab. Aber eines sind sie ganz bestimmt nicht, gut verarbeitet -  vor allem wenn man dann noch den hohen Preis dagegen stellt.


----------



## LePrEsTiGe (11. April 2010)

Ja was soll ich sage ich war heute wieder lange unterwegs und kann wieder kein auflösen der Fäden fest stellen.
Vielleicht hast du eine "Montags Charge" erwischt  ???
Bei mir ist echt nichts auffälliges zu sehen an den Evo´s.
Also entweder habe ich extremes Glück gehabt oder du extremes Pech.
Es sind jetzt Leute hier die sagen die sind schlecht verarbeitet aber genau so gut sind hier Leute die sagen das sie keine Probleme haben.

Aber wie dem auch sei es darf trotzdem nicht sein das du für dein Geld so ein mangelhaftes Produkt erhälst.
Kann ja nicht sein das ein Produkt mal gut und mal weniger gut verarbeitet ist.
Dann müssen die das in den Griff bekommen.
Weil wenn sich sowas rum spricht und dafür ist so ein Forum einfach da, dann werden die bald ein Imageproblem bekommen


Cheers


----------



## dreamdeep (11. April 2010)

LePrEsTiGe schrieb:


> Es sind jetzt Leute hier die sagen die sind schlecht verarbeitet aber genau so gut sind hier Leute die sagen das sie keine Probleme haben.



Qualitätsempfinden ist halt subjektiv.


----------



## LePrEsTiGe (11. April 2010)

Stimmt schon aber nicht wenn sich Nähte lösen.
Das empfindet denke ich jeder als Mangel.


Cheers


----------



## dreamdeep (11. April 2010)

LePrEsTiGe schrieb:


> Stimmt schon aber nicht wenn sich Nähte lösen. Das empfindet denke ich jeder als Mangel.


Das natürlich schon, aber es geht ja nicht darum dass sich bei meinem Evo eine Naht gelöst hat, sondern um die allgemein schlechte Verarbeitung, die vor allem auch konstruktiv bedingt und bei allen gleich ist. Alleine die aussenliegende Nähte, einmal damit über einen Stein gerutscht und der Faden ist aufgescheuert. 

Der eine empfindet das als schlechte Verarbeitung, der ander nicht und der dritte verteidigt nur wieder unnötigerweise sein gekauftes Produkt, wie so oft im Forum. 

Ich akzeptiere die schlechte Verarbeitung weil er ansonsten gut funktioniert, mach mir da aber auch nichts vor, besonders lange werden die Teile nicht halten.


----------



## LePrEsTiGe (11. April 2010)

Tja das ist auch war mit dem verteidigen der eigenen Produkte.
Ich hoffe das sah jetzt nicht so bei mir aus?!
Ich möchte eigentlich so sachlich wie möglich bleiben.
Und jetzt wo dus sagst ich vermute die Nähte die außen liegen, stellen ein Zukünftiges Problem da :-/
Ich trage leider nicht immer eine lange Hose um sie zu schützen^^
Aber das ist sowieso ein Witz ich will die schützen dabei sollen die eigentlich meine Knie schützen xD
Für den Preis könnte man mehr verlangen.
Derzeit keine Probleme aber was nicht ist kann sicherlich noch kommen.


Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (12. April 2010)

LePrEsTiGe schrieb:


> Für den Preis könnte man mehr verlangen.
> Derzeit keine Probleme aber was nicht ist kann sicherlich noch kommen.



Das ist halt der springende Punkt. Aber letzten Endes sind es nur Protektoren, wenn die sich in einem Jahr auflösen, werden sie halt reklamiert, genäht oder neue gekauft. Halb so wild. Mir ist es wichtiger das der Tragekomfort stimmt und der Schutz gut ist. 
Aber das mehrmals erwähnte "hochwertig verarbeitet", wollte ich so nicht stehen lassen, denn das sehe ich persönlich als den (einzigen) Nachteil der Evos an.


----------



## LePrEsTiGe (12. April 2010)

Tja ich hatte das gesagt weil wie gesagt der ertse Eindruck schonmal so war und auch nach mehrerer Fahrten alles ok ist.
Und das Material an sich ist halt schön zu Tragen das kommt ja auch der Qualität zu gute .
Allerdings sind die Nähte mal im Auge zu behalten wenn man sich denn tatsächlich mal hinlegt was sicherlich auch noch passieren wird.


Cheers


----------



## LePrEsTiGe (12. April 2010)

sag mal konntest du denn schon Erfahrungen in Sachen Schutzwirkung sammeln mit den Evo´s???
Also kurz gesagt bist mit den schonmal aufe Knie gefallen bei fahren?
Wärre auch mal interessant ;-)


Cheers


----------



## dreamdeep (12. April 2010)

LePrEsTiGe schrieb:


> sag mal konntest du denn schon Erfahrungen in Sachen Schutzwirkung sammeln mit den Evo´s???
> Also kurz gesagt bist mit den schonmal aufe Knie gefallen bei fahren?
> Wärre auch mal interessant ;-)


Wie gesagt, hab die Evos auch neu und bin sie erst 3 mal gefahren, bis auf die "trockentests" mit der Kante vom Fensterbrett, habe ich noch keine weitere Erfahrung.
Hab auch nur die Ellbogen Version, an den Knien trage ich seit zwei jahren mit begeisterung die Oneal Dirt.


----------



## LePrEsTiGe (12. April 2010)

Ah ok.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (18. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe z.Z. die "Kyle Strait" in M und L bei mir. Den Größenunterschied merke ich eigentlich nicht, ist kaum vorhanden, außer das L minimal länger ist.
Beim treten stört mich das ziehen/spannen vorn übern Knie wenn das Bein gebeugt wird. Würde für mich bedeuten ich kann die Teile beim Berg hoch strampeln nicht tragen und muß sie erst vor der Abfahrt anziehen inkl. Schuhe ab/an. Das möchte ich jedoch so nicht.

Frage, geben die Evo's mit ihren D3O spürbar mehr nach beim treten bzw. Bein beugen? Stören also spürbar weniger?

Dann würde ich mir vielleicht die Race Face Flank Leg bestellen ...


----------



## LePrEsTiGe (19. April 2010)

Alos ich hab die Kyle Strait nicht aber ich kann dir sagen vom Tragekomfort sind die Evo´s einfach nur super.
Ohne zu übertreiben kann ich dir sagen das du die irgendwann vergisst beim fahren ;-)
Sind echt super zu tragen.



Cheers


----------



## Rockrider (19. April 2010)

hallo,

ich habe jetzt auch meine erste Tour mit den Evos hinter mir und kann sagen, das die Dinger vom Tragekomfort wirklich gut sind, spätestens nach 10 minuten vergisst man, dass man die Schoner trägt!


----------



## LePrEsTiGe (19. April 2010)

Ich schwitze auch nicht so doll wie ich zu erst befürchtet hatte.........
Also so vom tragen her echt Top.
Aber mich würde echt mal interessieren ob nun mal endlich einer Erfahrungen in Sachen "Ich bin über den Lenker geflogen und bin mit beiden Knien aufgekommen" machen konnte???


Cheers


----------



## -Wally- (19. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das ist halt der springende Punkt. Aber letzten Endes sind es nur Protektoren, wenn die sich in einem Jahr auflösen, werden sie halt reklamiert, genäht oder neue gekauft. Halb so wild. Mir ist es wichtiger das der Tragekomfort stimmt und der Schutz gut ist.
> Aber das mehrmals erwähnte "hochwertig verarbeitet", wollte ich so nicht stehen lassen, denn das sehe ich persönlich als den (einzigen) Nachteil der Evos an.



Hi,

also dann scheint es wirklich Produktionstoleranzen zu geben! 
Wie gesagt, wenn ich meine her nehme, dann habe ich den Eindruck ein wertiges und gut verarbeites Produkt in den Händen zu halten und auch nach einigen Touren ist das immer noch so...ok, richtig abgeflogen bin ich damit noch nicht, aber die Nähte sind so unauffällig, da ist mir noch nichts aufgefallen...
Also meiner Meinung nach ein wirklich hochwertig verarbeitetes Produkt, aber es kann ja wirklich sein, dass es bei Dir anders ist...ist ja auch heuzutage nichts ungewöhnliches...Zum Glück sind wir im Bikesportbereich aber noch von allzu schlimmen Toleranzen verschont, da gibts Bereiche wo das viel schlimmer ist.

gruß,
Wally


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LePrEsTiGe (20. April 2010)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also dann scheint es wirklich Produktionstoleranzen zu geben!
> Wie gesagt, wenn ich meine her nehme, dann habe ich den Eindruck ein wertiges und gut verarbeites Produkt in den Händen zu halten und auch nach einigen Touren ist das immer noch so...ok, richtig abgeflogen bin ich damit noch nicht, aber die Nähte sind so unauffällig, da ist mir noch nichts aufgefallen...
> ...


 




Also ich habe den selben Eindruck von meinen Evo´s aber wenn ich die Fotos da von dem Kollegen oben sehe dann ist das wieder was ganz anderes.........
Naja bisher kann ich zumindest nichts ungewöhnliches melden.....ganz im Gegenteil.



Cheers


----------



## Mr. Teflon (30. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe heute meine "Evo d3o Elbow" bekommen. Die M sind ein klein wenig straff und die L machen leichte Falten beim Arm beugen. Mit der Zeit fühlen sich die M jedoch fast zu straff an wenn man die so normal drüber hat und die Arme beim tippen usw. leicht gebeugt. Bei der L geht der d3o Gummi auch irgendwie hinten mehr rum, bieten demnach hinterm Ellenbogen nach oben mehr Schutzfläche im Vergleich zur M. Verdrehen kann man beide wenn man will auf dem Arm. Zur Zeit tendiere ich eher zu Größe L. Meine Armdicke liegt zwischen beiden laut Größentabelle.

Zieht ihr Eure eher straff an oder doch lieber bequem?
Worauf sollte man achten beim anprobieren? Was ist entscheidend?


----------



## dreamdeep (30. April 2010)

Im Zweifel lieber die kleineren. Der Stoff dehnt sich mit der Zeit noch und passt sich an. Ellbogen Protektoren müssen relativ fest sitzen. Ansonsten rutschen sie bei ruppigen Strecken, mit vielen schnellen Schlägen leicht nach unten und das ist super nervig. 

Beachte ausserdem, dass Du auf dem Bike die Arme eigentlich eher gestreckt hast. Das von dir erwähnte tippen (vermute auf der Tastatur?) ist nicht relevant. Wenn es sich mit gestreckten Armen angenehm anfüllt, passen sie.
Ein weitere guter Test ist, die Arme zu strecken und schnell zu schüttel und nach unten zu schlagen, rutschen sie, sind sie zu groß.


----------



## snoopz (1. Mai 2010)

Ich habe gestern auch endlich meine Evo Knee und Elbow testen können. VOn den Kniedingern bin ich restlos begeistert. Nach dreieinhalb Stunden kaum verrutscht, und dabei habe ich damit immer enorme Probleme. Die Ellbogendinger jucken wie die Pest, vermutlich ist da noch irgendein Zeug drauf, was ich nicht vertrage. Wie kann man die Dinger waschen?


----------



## pdm82 (1. Mai 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Wie kann man die Dinger waschen?



30 Grad in der Waschmaschine.


----------



## snoopz (1. Mai 2010)

pdm82 schrieb:


> 30 Grad in der Waschmaschine.



Danke!


----------



## Mr. Teflon (1. Mai 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das von dir erwähnte tippen (vermute auf der Tastatur?) ist nicht relevant. Wenn es sich mit gestreckten Armen angenehm anfüllt, passen sie.
> Ein weitere guter Test ist, die Arme zu strecken und schnell zu schüttel und nach unten zu schlagen, rutschen sie, sind sie zu groß.



Hallo,

ja, mit tippen meinte ich auf der Tastatur schreiben.  
Der Schütteltipp ist gut, es halten jedoch beide sehr gut beim Schüttel/Schlagtest. Wenn sich der Stoff noch dehnt, dann tendiere ich jetzt auch eher zu M.
Was gibts bei Knieschonern für Schütteltests? Die "Race Face Flanks" müßte bald eintreffen ...


----------



## Mr. Teflon (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

wer mal paar Bilder vom dem eigentlichen d3o Pad vom "661 Evo d3o Elbow" sehen möchte ...
Habe mal mit dem Hammer draufgehauen, es wird wirklich augenblicklich hart und sofort wieder weich.
Der Hammerschlag wird sanft gedämpft. Unglaublich das Zeug.  
Aus anderen Info-Quellen habe ich erfahren, dass es auf die Dämpfung ankommt um einen Knochenbruch zu vermeiden. Bisherige Hartschalen geben den Schlag fast 1:1 weiter, wenn man so sagen möchte, die Kennlinie ist jedenfalls steiler wie mit dem d3o Gummi.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

paar Worte zu den "Race Face Flank Leg", haben auch den 3do Gummi drin.
Passen tun die sehr gut, da rutscht wirklich nichts, auch wenn es übern Knie schon recht straff ist. Den Verschluss braucht man nicht wirklich. Nur machen die den Vorteil des 3do Gummi komplett zu Nichte, weil da noch ein Gewebe darüber ist. Genau das Gewebe ist aber so steif, dass man nicht mehr vernünftig pedalieren kann. Selbst das gehen fällt schwer. Auch ist das Kniepad recht groß/breit. Solche großen Kniescheiben gibts gar nicht. Eine Menge Luft drunter. Wohl eher etwas für reine Downhiller. Leider nichts für mich als AM Fahrer. Habe mir jetzt die 661 Knee Evo bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der-Tim (9. Mai 2010)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer mal paar Bilder vom dem eigentlichen d3o Pad vom "661 Evo d3o Elbow" sehen möchte ...
> Habe mal mit dem Hammer draufgehauen, es wird wirklich augenblicklich hart und sofort wieder weich.
> ...


Du hast absolut recht.

Das weiche Material ist in der Lage, die Energie des Stoßes auf eine breite Fläche zu übertragen und kann so die Endenergie, die man dann abbekommt, deutlich stärker zu dämpfen.
In Motorradkleidungsläden gibt es diese  Protektorenpads auch einzeln zu kaufen, und sind deutlich teurer als "alte" Hartschalen (etwa 18 für ein Paar).

Gruß,
Der Tim


----------



## xalex (11. Mai 2010)

so, hab mich jetzt mal hingelegt mit den dingern

der erste schlag ist tatsächlich schön gedämpft worden. dann bin ich allerdings noch ein bißchen geschliddert und den schoner hats verschoben- abschürfungen, die aber nicht so tragisch sind

und dann sieht mein schienbein aus wie sau, aber das war ja zu erwarten


----------



## Addy0815 (12. Mai 2010)

WOW hätte nie gedacht, dass ich mal so nen erfolgreichen Theard starte xD


----------



## don-rock (13. Mai 2010)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ........
> Aus anderen Info-Quellen habe ich erfahren, dass es auf die Dämpfung ankommt um einen Knochenbruch zu vermeiden. Bisherige Hartschalen geben den Schlag fast 1:1 weiter, wenn man so sagen möchte, die Kennlinie ist jedenfalls steiler wie mit dem d3o Gummi......



das würde mich auch interessieren.
denn genau aus diesem grund soll das SAS-tec material von o´neil angeblich viel besser sein als d30.


behauptet er hier zumindest
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GjngT8vIR4"]YouTube- O'NEAL + SAS TEC cooperation 2010[/nomedia] 

wenn das so stimmt dann wäre d30 ja nicht so geschickt.

hat jemand erfahrung mit beiden, d30 und sas-tec?
ist -im ruhezustand- sas-tec genauso weich wie d30?

grüße


----------



## xalex (14. Mai 2010)

don-rock schrieb:


> denn genau aus diesem grund soll das SAS-tec material von o´neil angeblich viel besser sein als d30.



tja, da haben wir wohl alle einen schei55 gekauft


----------



## Mircwidu (14. Mai 2010)

ich hab das Sas-Tec zeug letzten bei nem Kumpel gesehn. Macht nen richtig guten Eindruck.
Nach dem Video und so wie sich das zeug anfühlt ist es aus dem selben Material wie das POC VPD zeug. Das fahre ich selbst und bin hoch zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Teflon (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich vermute mal, egal ob 3do oder Sas-Tec, ist bestimmt das gleiche Gummizeug's nur unterschiedliche Namen. Wetten?

Mal was anderes. Ich habe jetzt noch die 661 Evo 3do Knee Guards gekauft. Wie hoch zieht Ihr die übers Knie? Bequem sitzen die wenn nur die kleine Gummikante oben übers Knie lappt. Aber dann sitzt das Kniekehlenloch zu tief, was komischerswiese nicht stört. Wie positioniert ihr die Teile am Bein?


----------



## snoopz (17. Mai 2010)

Die haben innen eine Öffnung für die Kniescheibe - da kommt die Kniescheibe rein. Wenn das nicht so ist, tun mir die Sehnen rund um die Kniescheibe nach zwanzig, dreißig Minuten so weh, daß ich nicht mehr fahren möchte.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Du meinst wo der orange farbene Gummi innen zu sehen ist. Der Punkt ist bei Dir Mitte Kniescheibe. Also positionierst Du von außen gesehen den Gummi schon mittig auf die Kniescheibe und nicht tiefer? Okay, muß ich probieren. Alles Neuland für mich.


----------



## snoopz (17. Mai 2010)

Genau. Der soll ja auch primär die Kniescheibe und die darumliegenden Sehnen schützen. Für alles darunter wäre ein Schienbeinschoner da.


----------



## Mircwidu (17. Mai 2010)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich vermute mal, egal ob 3do oder Sas-Tec, ist bestimmt das gleiche Gummizeug's nur unterschiedliche Namen. Wetten?
> 
> Mal was anderes. Ich habe jetzt noch die 661 Evo 3do Knee Guards gekauft. Wie hoch zieht Ihr die übers Knie? Bequem sitzen die wenn nur die kleine Gummikante oben übers Knie lappt. Aber dann sitzt das Kniekehlenloch zu tief, was komischerswiese nicht stört. Wie positioniert ihr die Teile am Bein?



genau das soll es ja nicht sein. D30 fühlt sich komplett anders wie VPD(POC) oder SaS-Tec an.
Wenn du die Chance hast vergleiche das ganze mal


----------



## Mr. Teflon (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

kannst Du beschreiben wie sich das anfühlt im Vergleich zu 3do?
Noch weicher, dünner, dicker ... ?

Was genau für einen  Protektor hast Du gekauft?


----------



## Mircwidu (17. Mai 2010)

Also das VPD von POC (http://www.pocsports.com/) fühlt sich genau so an wie deas SAS-Tec (hat ein Kumpel).
Es ist ein wenig Gelartig. Um so wärmer es wird um so Weicher. Geht soweit das es sich richtig verformen lässte (finger reindrücken usw.). Beim Aufschlag verhärtet es aber.
Generelle ist das PAD einfach dicker. (hier mal ein Bild http://www.sas-tec.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=20&Itemid=47)

Ich finde meine POC einfach nur TOP zu tragen. Da es eher wie ein Gel sich anfühlt hat man auch keine Falten. Am besten ist der Zustand zu beschrieben mit einem Luftballon der mit Sand gefüllt ist. 
Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen


----------



## Mircwidu (17. Mai 2010)

Also das VPD von POC (http://www.pocsports.com/) fühlt sich genau so an wie deas SAS-Tec (hat ein Kumpel).
Es ist ein wenig Gelartig. Um so wärmer es wird um so Weicher. Geht soweit das es sich richtig verformen lässte (finger reindrücken usw.). Beim Aufschlag verhärtet es aber.
Generelle ist das PAD einfach dicker. (hier mal ein Bild http://www.sas-tec.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=20&Itemid=47)

Ich finde meine POC einfach nur TOP zu tragen. Da es eher wie ein Gel sich anfühlt hat man auch keine Falten. Am besten ist der Zustand zu beschrieben mit einem Luftballon der mit Sand gefüllt ist. 
Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen


----------



## dubbel (17. Mai 2010)

d3o ist weich und sehr elastisch, 
vpd ist eher hart und fühlt sich "zäher", also visköser an.


----------



## Mircwidu (17. Mai 2010)

hast du die VPD mal etwas länger (also so 10-15 min) getragen?
Die werden durch wärme richtig weich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (17. Mai 2010)

d3o auch.


----------



## BaronAlex (17. Mai 2010)

So, hab da auch mal 'ne Frage: Weiß jemand welche Knieschoner dicker sind - POC VPD oder 661 3do? Bzw welche besser unter die Hose passen, denn mit Knieschoner aber ohne Hose fahren is auch "doof" 
Bzw sehen die POC realtiv lang aus an den Schienbeinen, geht sich das noch mit Schienbeinschonern aus?


----------



## Mircwidu (17. Mai 2010)

also nach meiner Einschätzung sind die POC etwas dicker. Weil das VPD schon ein wenig dicker ist.
So lang sind die POC eigentlich nicht. Kann aber gerne mal Bilder machen wenn du willst.

Gruß


----------



## BaronAlex (17. Mai 2010)

Okay danke! Ne, das passt dann schon, dann werd ich entweder die 661 oder kingkong nehmen.


----------



## LePrEsTiGe (18. Mai 2010)

Ich kann nur sagen das die 3DO super unter meiner Hose passen (Platzangst Eland 2008)
Und sie schließen hervorragend mit meinen Schienenbeinschonern ab als ob sie dafür geschaffen wären zusammen getragen zu sollen.
Also der Shinguard überlappt so 2cm über den Anfang des Knieschoners.
Also perfekter gehts echt nicht.
Achso von der Positionierung her auf jeden Fall die orange Gummipläte mittig aufs Knie anbringen.
Alles andere ist nicht korrekt und auch nicht so vorgesehen.
Die King Kong Teile sind das Selbe sehen aber richtig nice aus.
Als ich die bestellen wollte gab es die nur leider nicht mehr :-/


Cheers


----------



## wilbur.walsh (18. Mai 2010)

Wo bekommt man den Shin Guard?


----------



## snoopz (18. Mai 2010)

Nicht in Europa. Der Importeur hat ihn nicht im Programm. Zumindest, als ich vor acht Wochen danach gesucht habe.


----------



## dubbel (18. Mai 2010)

falls jemand die knie-dinger sucht - für 75,- hab ich noch nen neuen satz d30 evo abzugeben: 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=273748


----------



## xalex (18. Mai 2010)

meine 661 sind mir einfach zu groß in L, verkaufe die jetzt in der bucht

könnte die o´neal sinner sehr günstig bekommen. weiß jemand, wie die größenmässig ausfallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobal (29. Mai 2010)

xalex schrieb:


> meine 661 sind mir einfach zu groß in L, verkaufe die jetzt in der bucht
> 
> könnte die o´neal sinner sehr günstig bekommen. weiß jemand, wie die größenmässig ausfallen?



Würde mich auch interessieren, schwanke zw. M u. L, bei o`neal schreiben sie nichts auf der Page.

Danke u. Gruß

Jobal


----------



## x-rossi (18. August 2010)

hab ich unnormale beine 

letztens im laden, hab ich die teile in L anprobiert, aber die waren am waden- und oberschenkelabschluss brutal eng, sodass ich die nicht kaufen mochte.

nun habe ich noch eines der letzten XL in einem mx onlineshop bestellen können. die sind an wade und oberschenkel nun ok, dafür bin ich aber der meinung, dass das polster ansich irgendwie undefiniert vorm knie labbert.

soll das so? ich denke ja, dass meine beine normal athletisch und nicht überbefleischt sind. zumindest finden die frauen meine beine ja schön 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








morgen sollten auch die bestellten fox launch pro knee guards in der post sein. entweder meinen beine stimmen, oder die 661


----------



## Mr. Teflon (18. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich kann aus eigener Anprobiererfahrung sagen das die 661 Teile, egal ob für Knie oder Ellenbogen, immer etwas unterschiedlich ausfallen und sogar manchmal falsch in der Größe gelabelt sind. Ich hatte nämlich immer beim bestellen 2 Größen bestellt und das stimmte manchmal hinten und vorne nicht überein. Hier hilft wirklich nur anprobieren anprobieren und nochmals anprobieren, im Zweifelsfall 2 Größen nebeneinander halten.


----------



## x-rossi (18. August 2010)

wie? die haben keine qualitätskontrolle bei 661 und was auf dem schnibbl steht, muss nicht immer gültig sein  kann ich fast nicht glauben. aber gut ... sachen gibts ja immer wieder mal 

dann warte ich mal auf die fox und vergleiche.


----------



## dreamdeep (18. August 2010)

Lass am besten die Finger von den Evos, habe selten sowas schlecht verarbeitetes gehabt, nach nun 4 Monaten fliegen meine Ellbow-guards nun komplett auseinander und sind unbrauchbar. Für den Preis eine Frechheit.

Mein Tipp: POC, da liegen Welten dazwischen!


----------



## snoopz (19. August 2010)

Meine Knie-L sind auch saueng. Die werden aber weiter mit der Zeit. Aber auch bei mir "labbert" das Pad vorm Knie rum. Die sind aber trotzdem genau da, wo sie hinsollen, wenn man sich legt.

Meine Elbow Guards zerlegen sich aber auch schon. Habe mich auch schon darüber geärgert. Aber OK, jetzt fahre ich sie noch zu Schrott und hol mir dann andere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (19. August 2010)

von POC gibts ja auch mehr als ein modell. da sollte ich eventuell darüber aufgeklärt werden, welches modell den 661 evo und den fox launch pro ähnelt.


----------



## Mircwidu (19. August 2010)

von POC gibt es weich kurz / lang und hart.
habe selber welche und bin seit über nem Jahr sehr zufrieden mit denen.

Wenn ich heut noch mal welche kaufen müsste, würde ich mir noch die Oneal Sas-Tec anschauen. Sollte das selbe Material wie POC sein.

aber schau doch mal ein-zwei seiten zurück. Da wurde schon drüber diskutiert.


----------



## x-rossi (19. August 2010)

dann meinst du wohl die vpd knee von poc. mal schauen. wenn die fox auch nix sind, dann bestell ich die poc.


----------



## dreamdeep (19. August 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> dann meinst du wohl die vpd knee von poc.


Genau, das sind die vergleichbaren zu den Evos. Die Verarbeitung und verwendete Materialen sind spitze. Der verwendete Schaum ist dicker als bei den Evos und verhärtet spürbar auch schon bei leichteren Schlägen. Sitzen gut und haben als nettes Gimmick noch einen Bügel mit Klammern zum aufhängen der Protektoren dabei.


----------



## Tiger 2001 (23. August 2010)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage.....
Kann man die d30 auch in der Maschine waschen?


----------



## NobbyNico (24. August 2010)

pdm82 schrieb:


> 30 Grad in der Waschmaschine.


 
Wer suche der finde


----------



## Rockrider (24. August 2010)

ich habe meine letzte Woche in der Maschine gewaschen und die haben es sehr gut überstanden! Allerdings habe ich vorher die D30-Polster raus genommen.


----------



## x-rossi (24. August 2010)

ich habe jetzt die 661 und fox paralllel auf einer tour getestet - die fox gehen zurück, hätte ich vorher nicht vermutet. während der fahrt waren die 661 dann doch der knaller, während die fox für stickige luft ums knie sorgten.


----------



## Tiger 2001 (24. August 2010)

Danke!
Hätte ich natürlich auch selber sehen können.......


----------



## Bumble (24. August 2010)

Meine Evos wandern nach jeder Tour in die Maschine (mit D3O-Einsatz) und sind jetzt nach nicht mal einem Jahr auch schon ziemlich mitgenommen und halten wohl nicht mehr allzu lange.

Wird mir dann auf Dauer etwas zu teuer die jedes Jahr zu ersetzen. 

Welche POC Schoner kämen den EVOs denn am nächsten ?

Bin ja vom Sitzkomfort der Evos extrem begeistert und kann mir kaum was besseres vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyNico (24. August 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Welche POC Schoner kämen den EVOs denn am nächsten ?


 
Das dürften dann wohl die hier sein... http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...-Joint-VDP-Knee-Knie-Schoner-2010::21553.html


----------



## Bumble (24. August 2010)

Darf man die dann auch als Nichtraucher tragen ?


----------



## Ban (25. August 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Darf man die dann auch als Nichtraucher tragen ?



Wenn die Dinger mal kaputt sind, kannst du wenigstens noch den Schaumstoff drin rauchen

Aber um auch was konstruktives beizutragen
Ich habe mir die POC Joint VDP gestern bestellt.
Ich schwanke auch zwischen den 661 Evo und den POC.
Ich sag dir bescheid, wie sich die Teile anfühlen.

Die Diskussion finde ich aber schon klasse. Der Absorbtionsschaum wird in allen möglichen Medien besprochen, als wär' es das Neuste vom Neuen.
Ich habe zuhause noch Protektoren von Uzimo von 1993 oder 1994 liegen.
Die haben das selbe Prinzip. Nur sind die Teile Neongelb mit lila.
Das will man heute nicht mehr anziehen

Viele Grüße,
Ban


----------



## NobbyNico (25. August 2010)

Ban schrieb:


> Aber um auch was konstruktives beizutragen
> Ich habe mir die POC Joint VDP gestern bestellt.
> Ich schwanke auch zwischen den 661 Evo und den POC.
> Ich sag dir bescheid, wie sich die Teile anfühlen.


 
Der direkte Vergleich interessiert mich auch sehr. Ich werde die POC diese Woche mal beim lokalen Händler probieren.


----------



## snoopz (25. August 2010)

Ban schrieb:


> Nur sind die Teile Neongelb mit lila.
> Das will man heute nicht mehr anziehen



Also ich würde sie SOFORT nehmen


----------



## Ban (25. August 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Also ich würde sie SOFORT nehmen



Die kann ich aus Nostalgiegründen nicht abgeben 
Aber mit sowas und 6cm Fully haben wir uns damals den Berg runtergestürzt.





Ich hab vergessen, dass da sogar noch rosa drin war.

Sorry für's Abschweifen! 

Um noch etwas zum Thema beizutragen, alles was gelb ist, ist Schaum, inkl dem kompletten Rücken.

Viele Grüße,
Ban


----------



## snoopz (25. August 2010)

Geilomat!


----------



## NobbyNico (27. August 2010)

Habe gestern die POC Joint VDP Knee (Größe L) anprobiert.

*Erster Eindruck:*
Sehr hochwertige Verarbeitung, saubere Nähte

*Tragekomfort:*
Am Anfang fühlte es sich sehr ungewohnt an, dass da noch etwas am Knie ist. Ähnlich wie eine orthopädische Kniebandage. Sehr stramm, aber nicht zu eng (kein Einschneiden). Passform am Knie und der untere Abschluss zur Wade waren perfekt. Der obere Abschluss zum Oberschenkel war dazu im Vergleich etwas enger. Dürfte sich aber mit der Zeit sicher geben. Das Material dehnt sich ja noch. Das enge Gefühl am Oberschenkel hatte ich nur einseitig links. Was vermutlich an der unterschiedlich ausgebildeten Muskulatur liegt.

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich die Schoner nur einige Minuten im Laden an hatte. Im Einsatz mag sich der Eindruck evtl. noch ändern.



Ein direkter Vergleich mit den Sixsixone war leider nicht möglich, da nicht in der passenden Größe vorhanden. Werde ich aber noch nachholen.


----------



## Ban (27. August 2010)

Ich habe seit gestern auch die POC Joint fürs Knie und Ellenbogen zuhause liegen.

Qualität macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.
Das kratzende Schildchen am Oberarm ist schnell entfernt.
Danach habe ich am Arm, einen super Tragekomfort.
Leider im Moment auch nur daheim getestet, da es hier in Kübeln regnet.
Da ich zwei Sätze brauche, der andere ist für meine Frau, habe ich 2 Meinungen. Auch meine Frau möchte die Armschützer behalten.

Die Knieschützer sind von der Qualität auch sehr gut.
Habe ich ebenfalls zuhause ca. 1h angehabt. Man sollte hier wirklich min. 10-15min die Teile anhaben, da sich das erste "harte" Gefühl relativ schnell ändert.
Hier habe ich erst geschwankt, ob ich die 661 EVO noch zum Vergleich bestellen soll. 
(Das sollte eigentlich direkt passieren, aber wie immer, war meine Größe nicht da.)
Der Sitz ist gut. Ich bin nur am Überlegen, ob ich hier nicht die dünneren EVO's haben möchte.
Habe mich jetzt aber für die POC entschieden. 
Meine Frau hatte vorher welche von Raceface anprobiert und bei den POC hat sie direkt gesagt, dass sie diese behalten will.

Der übliche Test mit an die Wand schlagen, auf den Boden fallen lassen und an die Türrahmenkante hauen, haben sie auch ohne Probleme überstanden und das wesentlich besser, als meine alten Teile, die ich zum Vergleich noch mal angezogen habe. Ich hatte nur das Gefühl, wenn ich noch stärker haue, fällt der Türrahmen raus Test im Gelände gibt es noch nicht und den Vergleich mit den 661 bleibe ich auch schuldig, da ich mit den POC so zufrieden bin, dass ich 2 Paar davon behalten werde.

Noch als Anmerkung. Mir scheinen die Teile sehr klein auszufallen. 
Knieschützer in S sind super eng. Aber deswegen kosten die bei Amazon wohl auch nur die Hälfte

Viele Grüße,
Ban


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ban (1. September 2010)

Update von meinen POC.
Heute bin ich endlich dazu gekommen eine 30km Tour zu unternehmen
und die Trockenübungen ins Gelände zu übertragen.

Die Ellenbogenschützer passen bei mir perfekt.
Kann man wirklich vergessen, dass man diese trägt.
Die Knieschützer sind zweigeteilt.
Das rechte Bein, passt einwandfrei. Auch hier kann man vergessen, dass man Schützer an hat. Aber irgendwie ist mein Knie links anders. Hier drückt mir der vorgeformte Schaum direkt über der Kniescheibe. Drücken ist eigentlich schon zu viel gesagt. Es ist nur ganz ganz leicht und bei den Trockenübungen zuhause habe ich das auch nicht gemerkt. Selbst bei Treppen habe ich hier nichts von gefühlt.
Aber dadurch habe ich den Effekt, dass ich beim Bergauffahren, also dann wenn Druck auf die Pedale kommt, ich ein super komisches Gefühl am Knie habe, so als ob der Schützer die Kniescheibe nach unten drückt. Ist Quatsch, weil das macht er nicht und ich bin auch die 30km mit den Schützern zu ende gefahren, aber ich habe hin und wieder dieses Gefühl. Auf der anderen Seite merke ich auch diesen leichten Druck an der Stelle, aber da macht es mir überhaupt nichts aus. Verschieben des Schützers hat auch nichts gebracht, da dieser vorgeformt ist und das Knie dadurch immer automatisch an dieselbe Postion "rutscht" Was eigentlich super ist, da die POC dadurch nicht verrutschen. Sehr komisch das Ganze. Jedenfalls habe ich mir die 661 EVO Knieschützer heute doch noch bestellt. 
Da meine Frau dieselbe Größe hat und die Schoner bei ihr passen, wird sie diese übernehmen. Weil zurückschicken nach 30km finde ich nicht so super.

Ich werde berichten, sobald ich die 661 EVO ausprobiert habe.
Die Ellenbogenschützer behalte ich, da diese wie angegossen passen.

Viele Grüße,
Ban


----------



## NobbyNico (6. September 2010)

@Ban
Sind die EVO Knieschoner mittlerweile eingetroffen? Konntest du sie schon testen?


----------



## Ban (6. September 2010)

NobbyNico schrieb:


> @Ban
> Sind die EVO Knieschoner mittlerweile eingetroffen? Konntest du sie schon testen?



Hi NobbyNico,
ja, die Schoner sind angekommen.
Hier meine persönlichen Erfahrungen damit. Diese müssen aber nicht allgemeingültig sein!

Erstmal zur Passform:
Ich habe die EVO-Knee in M und L ausprobiert.
Die POC passen mir in L. Bei den EVO ist L zu groß, M ist OK.
Von den Bildern her habe ich gedacht, dass die Aussparung der EVO in der Kniekehle besser wäre, 
als das durchgehende Material bei den POC.
Aber genau das stört bei mir. Die EVOs schlagen sehr viele Falten.
In der Kniekehle stören die Falten bei mir erheblich, so dass ich die Schoner garnicht mehr auf dem MTB ausprobiert habe.

Der Falltest:
Ich habe mich erstmal auf die Knie fallen lassen. Also aus dem Stand die Füße weggezogen, auf den glatten Boden.
Bei den POC merkt man hier kaum etwas. Bei den EVOs taten mir danach die Knie weh.
Hatte das Gefühl, als ob ich bei den POC mehr Dämpfung hätte. 
Meinen zweiten Test habe ich dann nur noch mit den POC durchgeführt.
Ich habe einen Schraubenzieher flach auf den Boden gelegt und habe mich auf den liegenden Griff des Schraubenziehers fallen gelassen.
Also nicht auf die Spitze, sondern auf den Grif, als wäre es eine Wurzel. 
Hier habe ich bei den POC schon etwas mehr Druck gespürt, aber das war noch völlig ok.
Wie gesagt, mit den EVOs habe ich das nicht mehr getestet.


Man kann jetzt Argumentieren, dass ich nicht die Geschwindigkeit erreicht habe, bei welchem das Material verhärtet. 
Für meine persönliche Entscheidungsfindung hatte der Test oben ausgereicht.

Ich bin am Sonntag nochmal 30km mit den POC gefahren.
Da ich 2 identische Paar habe, habe ich das andere Paar ausprobiert.
Hier passt mir der Linke auch. Evtl. hatte ich vor der letzten Tour mein Knie überlastet oder der jetzige Schoner ist ein klein wenig anders.
Jedenfalls passen jetzt beide Seiten. 

Mein persönliches Fazit:
Ich fühle mich mit den POC sicherer.
Der Tragekomfort ist für mich auch für Touren ausreichend.

Viele Grüße,
Ban


----------



## NobbyNico (7. September 2010)

Vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Bericht.


----------



## 7rinak3r (23. September 2010)

NobbyNico schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Bericht.



Dito echt hilfreich Danke


----------



## Ralph1993 (24. Februar 2011)

ich habe mir jetzt die evo 2011 bestellt wurde etwas an den 2011 modellen geändert? Oder verbessert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad_Mike (17. November 2011)

Hatt einer von euch schon die 2012 Modelle getragen?


----------



## Tiger 2001 (23. November 2011)

Hallo,

hat denn schon mal jemand die Bluegrass Bobcat d30 getestet? Wie sind die so im Vergleich zu den 661 und/oder Poc?

Danke!


----------

